# Burton Ion vs Northwave decade vs suggestions/??



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you been to a shop to try them on?


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Have you been to a shop to try them on?


Yeah. Northwave marginally fit the best but then all/most northwave feel like trainers (sneakers?) to me. I'd written off burton as the ambush didn't fit me at all last year but somehow the ION's in the same size do. Would certainly like reduced footprint as feel my bindings would fit sweeter with it :embarrased1:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If both truly fit well then Ion for sure. And the no pack out liner really means that it will break in to your foot like any other line does, but after day 100 is going to fit like day 10. So buy it the traditional half size down and you're good.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I love my IONS, i have US 9.5 and US 9 for thick and thin socks at different times of the season... Best move i ever made...!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

plus one on Ions, great boots

they're fairly stiff, might take some getting used to in the park.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Hard to beat the higher end Burton Boots.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Decades also has reduced footprint, maybe less extreme, but they are quite small, compared to entry level boots without reduced footprint. Didn't try IONS, I bet they are great, but Decades are a good choise.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

So...
I can get the 2014 ION slightly used (5-days on the snow) for $179 delivered. 
Is that a good deal? Is the 5-days on snow a concern given that they'll listed as immaculate condition.

Retail price $450
Thanks


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Lamps said:


> plus one on Ions, great boots
> 
> they're fairly stiff, might take some getting used to in the park.


Do you do freestyle with them? I was advised i'd probably be alright at flex 8/10. Definately still want to park plenty so will maybe have a rethink if they're going to be difficult. Guess i could always loosen them up for park?



Kevin137 said:


> I love my IONS, i have US 9.5 and US 9 for thick and thin socks at different times of the season... Best move i ever made...!


Nice. What size foot are you normally in regular shoes? Just wondering about the fit you went for



kosmoz said:


> Decades also has reduced footprint, maybe less extreme, but they are quite small, compared to entry level boots without reduced footprint. Didn't try IONS, I bet they are great, but Decades are a good choise.


Ah right. Didn't know that, it doesn't really list it in the item description. Or are they just subjectively not too bulky? I hear great things about them


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

weandem said:


> I'm on my sixth pair of ions and I love them. When they are new they feel too tight but after wearing them around the house for a week or two they mold perfectly to my foot.... it's like warm pudding. If I were to try them on in a shop I might be tempted to buy one size larger, but then they would be slightly too large after wearing for a bit. I've been getting about 120 days per pair.



nice. What sort of riding you mainly do? 
And what size are you in regular shoes vs the ions?
thanks


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Do you do freestyle with them? I was advised i'd probably be alright at flex 8/10. Definately still want to park plenty so will maybe have a rethink if they're going to be difficult. Guess i could always loosen them up for park?


I ride about 1% park, so I don't know for sure, but my instinct is that it will be quite different for you vs your current soft boots. However you may find that the precision outside the park is well worth it. 

It's a personal preference thing - I think that Jeremy Jones runs diodes and a stiff boot when he does all his street stuff, the rules are made to be broken so to speak. 

If you could borrow or demo a stiff boot and go for a spin in the park it might save you some wasted dough. However if you said earlier you could get some nearly new Ions for $180 then I'd say go for it, can't lose.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I prefer my Nike Kaiju for park and regular resort all mountain. If I'm railing some hard free riding, I do prefer the stiffness of the Ions. That said you can ride park nno problem with Ions, just don't lace the tops too tightly.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I ride about 1% park, so I don't know for sure, but my instinct is that it will be quite different for you vs your current soft boots. However you may find that the precision outside the park is well worth it.
> 
> It's a personal preference thing - I think that Jeremy Jones runs diodes and a stiff boot when he does all his street stuff, the rules are made to be broken so to speak.
> 
> If you could borrow or demo a stiff boot and go for a spin in the park it might save you some wasted dough. However if you said earlier you could get some nearly new Ions for $180 then I'd say go for it, can't lose.


Yeah I read that too. But then he's f-ing amazing so not a lot of comparison between myself and him.

Yeah, maybe if I run the boots a bit more open for park. Problem is that when i'm out cruising on groomers etc I do tend to spin/jump off everything I see. My feeling is that this wouldn't be hindered by tight/stiff boots but not sure.

Unfortunately not much scope to demo around my area 


tonicusa said:


> I prefer my Nike Kaiju for park and regular resort all mountain. If I'm railing some hard free riding, I do prefer the stiffness of the Ions. That said you can ride park nno problem with Ions, just don't lace the tops too tightly.


Sweet. I can't afford to have a multi-boot/board quiver right now... mostly cos I have limited time on the snow so changing up boards/boots frequently isn't worth it and messes with my legs (takes a while to get used to one board when days are few and far between).

You try the ions for freestyle? Hard?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You try the ions for freestyle? Hard?[/QUOTE]

Oh ya the Ions are fine for freestyle, no question. I just prefer the lower cuff and mobility of the Kaiju. If you are more a pipe and jump guy the Ions actually have a slight advantage. Just don't lace the the tops too tight or it will take you 25 days to break the fronts in.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Ah right. Didn't know that, it doesn't really list it in the item description. Or are they just subjectively not too bulky? I hear great things about them


They are significantly smaller that one size bigger Salomon Faction and Nitro Team TLS. However, IONS would be even smaller. But you have normal size foot, unless you want to ride so skinny 150cm board, you are good with Decades.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

So i missed out on the cheap ions unfortunately. Now a bit daunted by the price of them for a boot...

Also wondering if you think the imperials or rulers would be better, especially for freestyle elements. I'm inclined to think the rulers will be too soft and not much different from my old ones though...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Back Country has returns on Gear Trade


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Just reading some of the new "boots" posts. What do you guys think of the TM-two as an alternative to the burton ion? 

Obviously i'd have to go try it on but it seems people are raving about them. Only thing is... traditional laces :no2:

In particular I noticed that the ions don't actually have a heel hold system or "harness" at all as far as I can tell? On the other hand the decade has the 540 heel hold and the 32 have a heel harness. Am I missing something on the Ion?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Just reading some of the new "boots" posts. What do you guys think of the TM-two as an alternative to the burton ion?
> 
> Obviously i'd have to go try it on but it seems people are raving about them. Only thing is... traditional laces :no2:
> 
> In particular I noticed that the ions don't actually have a heel hold system or "harness" at all as far as I can tell? On the other hand the decade has the 540 heel hold and the 32 have a heel harness. Am I missing something on the Ion?


Yeah, you are. The inner lace lining is attached to what is best described as an lightweight ankle brace.


----------

